# Ryobi RE-600 Bearings



## jimmiler (Feb 9, 2011)

Has anyone taken a RE-600 apart to replace the bearings? My router, after 21 years of very dependable work, has started to protest with noisy bearings. I'd like to replace them before having a catastrophic failure. I removed the 4 retaining screws but I cannot get the bottom casting removed from the plastic case. I suspect it is a press fit, but before mounting it into my hydraulic press I'm wondering if there are any other screws holding it together.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

You may want to check out the link below, I'm sure you will get the info you need.

Tool Repair Help - eReplacementParts.com Power Tool Repair Forum

=======



jimmiler said:


> Has anyone taken a RE-600 apart to replace the bearings? My router, after 21 years of very dependable work, has started to protest with noisy bearings. I'd like to replace them before having a catastrophic failure. I removed the 4 retaining screws but I cannot get the bottom casting removed from the plastic case. I suspect it is a press fit, but before mounting it into my hydraulic press I'm wondering if there are any other screws holding it together.


----------



## jimmiler (Feb 9, 2011)

Didn't find anything about the RE-600 there.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just post your question and you will get some feed back.

=======



jimmiler said:


> Didn't find anything about the RE-600 there.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day 

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## jimmiler (Feb 9, 2011)

G'day to you too mate.


----------



## jimmiler (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I did it, I got my router apart and replaced the noisy bearing. As I suspected, it just took a gentle persuasion from my hydraulic press to remove the motor from the bottom extrusion. The lower bearing was just fine, but the upper bearing sounded like it had sand inside. My local bearing supplier had a replacement bearing and I successfully put everything back together. The router works like new.


----------



## Greg777 (Jun 8, 2015)

jimmiler said:


> Has anyone taken a RE-600 apart to replace the bearings? My router, after 21 years of very dependable work, has started to protest with noisy bearings. I'd like to replace them before having a catastrophic failure. I removed the 4 retaining screws but I cannot get the bottom casting removed from the plastic case. I suspect it is a press fit, but before mounting it into my hydraulic press I'm wondering if there are any other screws holding it together.


Hi, I actually just disassembled the same. (Ryobi RE601 -110V version of the RE 600) 
There is a cable harness between the lower and upper part of the housing. I found no other way, then marking and cutting them. They will have to be joind beack later. 
I found no "press fittted" things. 
You will need two different bearing puller for the lower (biger) and the upper bearing (smaller) to pull off the shaft. I had to buy one on ebay for 26 pounds.
If you want pictures, or further info, my email is: szocsger at g m ail dot c o m

I hope that helps!

I am actually stuck at finding the right bearing replacement for these ones. 
Can enyone help in this?
The trick is that these bearings should have rubber sealing (against fine dust) but high speed rating and preferebly no greater tolerance (looseness of the bearing) than standard at the same time. (not below 23000 rpm)

Thanks, Greg.


----------

